# KENT ROBIN HOOD PUB MEET PICTURES



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

Here together are pictures from previous Kent Robin Hood Pub Meets, from inception through to the present.

If you were present at the latest meet and have photos please feel free to post them here.

For information, queries, and posting, please refer to the relevant original thread (links provided)

Enjoy!

(Pictures courtesy Paul Creed, DJ Wright and others)


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JAN 2006*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JAN 2006*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/46153-kent-south-east-regular-meet.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JUN 2006*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JUN 2006*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/46153-kent-south-east-regular-meet-5.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JUL 2006*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JUL 2006*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/57485-some-pics-todays-south-east-meet.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*SEP 2006 - CHARITY BBQ*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*SEP 2006*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/62312-kent-south-east-meet-1st-october-2.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*OCT 2006 - CHARITY PRESENTATION*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*OCT 2006*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/62312-kent-south-east-meet-1st-october.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*FEB 2007*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*FEB 2007*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/69412-sunday-kent-se-meet-robin-hood-public-house.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*MAY 2007*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*MAY 2007 (cont)*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*MAY 2007*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/75184-pictures-south-east-robin-hood-meet.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JUN 2007*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JUN 2007*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/76748-s-east-monthly-pub-meet-robin-hood.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JUL 2007*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JUL 2007*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/78143-kent-se-monthly-meet.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*AUG 2007*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*AUG 2007*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/80292-5th-august-sunday-kent-meet-2.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*DEC 2007*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*DEC 2007*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/87388-robin-hood-pub-meet.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*FEB 2008*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*FEB 2008 (cont)*







































































FEB


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*FEB 2008*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/90802-kent-south-east-meet-3rd-feb.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*MAR 2008*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*MAR 2008*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/92455-kent-south-east-meet-2nd-march.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JUL 2008*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JUL 2008 (cont)*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JUL 2008*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/100374-south-east-robin-hood-pub-meet-2.html


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

All very nice pictures and equally nice cars, but isit just me or are the number of R34's over the years decreasing? lol.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Gosh! can't believe some of those were that long ago  
Great pictures


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

And pics from the very last meet, courtesy of DJ


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*SEP 08*

Pics above

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103769-kent-robin-hood-pub-meet-7-9-08-a.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*NOV 08*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*NOV 08 (cont)*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*NOV 08 (cont)*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*NOV 08 (cont)*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*NOV 08*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/106579-november-kent-pub-meet.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*DEC 08*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*DEC 80 (cont)*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*DEC 08*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/108477-december-kent-pub-meet.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JAN 09*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JAN 09*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/109826-january-kent-pub-meet-please-note-date.html


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice to see an "ice with coke" for a change :chuckle:


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

RavenHeart;975648
[IMG said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v19/blitzen/Skylines/BB32_2.jpg[/IMG]




Does anyone know who makes the side skirts on the Blue R32 and where I could get them??? Thanks!!!


----------



## neil97rs (Jun 5, 2006)

that was mine but no idea what make they were


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*FEB 09*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/111129-february-kent-pub-meet.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*MAR 09*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*MAR 09 (cont)*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*MAR 09 (cont)*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*MAR 09*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/112813-march-robin-hood-kent-meet.html


----------



## clever.trevor.e (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice photo's, Paul. Where are the _"May The Fourth Be With You" _photo's from last year? I notice there are none from this meeting, and was particularly keen to see the photo's you took of my car on the day.


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*APR 09*


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm sure you took more photos than that Mr Kent Rep type person sir ... & why the hell is my ugly ass in one of the four photos :chairshot

You've ruined the shot of that poor fella's Skyline :banned: :chuckle:


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

No comment on the posterior sir! More pics to follow...


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i knew you boys where looking at the pink bin with desire!!!!!
bring on the next show and shine!
i see you have given it a soft focus and its best side (slight dent)
good to see you all again!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Was a good day, nice to put some faces to names, a nice bunch of fellas!
A good mixture of skylines too(and clitroen!):thumbsup:

Oh yeh..... you could have moved for the camera!!:runaway:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Jimbostir said:


> Oh yeh..... you could have moved for the camera!!:runaway:


Neither of us new he took it ... though he'll have trouble in the future with no eyes ...


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL! maybe you should be careful when he has that camera with him......just in case


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*APR 09 (cont)*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*APR 09*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/114852-april-kent-pub-meet-5th-april.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*MAY 09*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/115296-announcement-may-kent-pub-meet.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113062-bhp-performance-show-2009-a-5.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/117134-bhp-performance-show-lydden-hill-4th-may-2009-a.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*AUG 09 SUMMER BBQ*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*AUG 09 SUMMER BBQ cont*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*AUG 09 SUMMER BBQ cont*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*AUG O9 SUMMER BBQ*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/119880-august-kent-pub-meet-bbq-1-8-09-a.html


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Who's car is L777 GTR!!!!!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

GTRSTILL said:


> Who's car is L777 GTR!!!!!!


Can't remember his forum name but its a very tidy R32 GTR V-Sped II :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Darn, would like to have a chat with him. Pm me l777 GTR please


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

You want the textured cam covers??? What colour you wanna do yours? thats how i want my engine bay Blackand stainless.

That flecking looks gorgeous in black!


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

Good machinessss.....


----------



## 71M80 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Newboy*

I am new to this forum stuff - I've looked at one posting and seen some georgeous cars! But they all seem to be in some solid dark colours! Some one tell me where I can see top cars with halway decent skins!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

71M80 said:


> I am new to this forum stuff - I've looked at one posting and seen some georgeous cars! But they all seem to be in some solid dark colours! Some one tell me where I can see top cars with halway decent skins!


PS3?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:chuckle:


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*JAN 10*










http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/129464-kent-robin-hood-pub-meet-3-1-10-a.html


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*FEB 10*


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*FEB 10*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130992-sun-07th-feb-gtroc-kent-meet.html


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

cracking turnout


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

A few pics from Feb meet at the Robin Hood.

Feb Robin Hood meet 2010 pictures by blitzen - Photobucket


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

That's got to be the oldest GTR owner ever! (Silver R34 on the 1st page), no offense to the guy :chuckle: fairplay to him, still modding at his age :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> That's got to be the oldest GTR owner ever! (Silver R34 on the 1st page), no offense to the guy :chuckle: fairplay to him, still modding at his age :thumbsup:


Well it's a shame you don't know your tuners then. That is Tony who owns and runs Abbey Motorsport...I'm sure he'll be chuffed at your passing thoughts. probably knows more about tuning than you do about dinners. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

paul creed said:


> Well it's a shame you don't know your tuners then. That is Tony who owns and runs Abbey Motorsport...I'm sure he'll be chuffed at your passing thoughts. probably knows more about tuning than you do about dinners. :smokin::thumbsup:


Well isn't my face red , I certainly hope he knows a lot more than me and I'm sure he knows more than a lot of 'know-it-all' characters on here. I will have to apologize to him when I meet him, he may find it funny , if not ah well.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Well isn't my face red , I certainly hope he knows a lot more than me and I'm sure he knows more than a lot of 'know-it-all' characters on here. I will have to apologize to him when I meet him, he may find it funny , if not ah well.


I'm sure he'll find the funny side of it, if not, we do...hehe
At least you can now say you know what the owner of Abby looks like and what he drives. It's a good start for when you pick your car up from him!:thumbsup:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> That's got to be the oldest GTR owner ever! (Silver R34 on the 1st page), no offense to the guy :chuckle: fairplay to him, still modding at his age :thumbsup:


Maybe thats why you are still waiting for your car - your avatar says :


Bennyboy1984 is waiting for Abbey to sort out his motor... 


Whoops


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> That's got to be the oldest GTR owner ever! (Silver R34 on the 1st page), no offense to the guy :chuckle: fairplay to him, still modding at his age :thumbsup:


:chuckle: 

I just sold my GTR but this thread is seriously bringing me back!!


----------



## Oakville (Dec 31, 2009)

Why are there so many more 33s than 32/34s? its kinda scary!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the volvo!!:chuckle:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the volvo!! 
:chuckle:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

don't diss the blue wagon!!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Errr....Why's that then?!:chuckle:


----------

